# Tattlers with a vacuum sealer?



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Can Tattler lids be used with a Foodsaver Jar Sealer to store dry goods?

Any special tricks needed?


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know about the tattler lids, but you know you can use the regular lids many times for vacuum sealing. As long as you open it up carefully, they last a very long time.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I haven't tried it. I have lots of "once used" canning lids that didn't bend when coming off the jar so I use those to vac seal. But now you have me wondering, maybe I'll try it in a bit.

ETA: Gave it a try. Seems to have sealed the same as a metal lid does. I'll leave it on the counter for a few days and see if it holds up.


----------



## mschrief (Oct 23, 2004)

I have a FoodSaver vac sealer that seals canning jars, and the Tattler lids worked fine. I emailed Tattler for a sample, and they send two reg and two wide mouth lids.

Very impressed! I had just purchased a sleeve of 385 lids, so I have a way to go before I can order the Tattlers.


----------

